# rat mammary tumor removal cost?HELP!!!!



## Alanna (Jul 15, 2007)

HI, I just joined this thing. I have a 2 year old rat with a mammary tumor  i want to get it removed but my vet is trying to charge me $350!! Is this reasonable? I've already paid $60 just for the initial visit. I live in New York...does anyone know a reasonably priced vet? How much should I expect to have to pay? Her tumor is getting bigger and bigger and I want to help her asap!!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That doesn't sound bad to me.

The price will go up the longer you wait, as the surgery may become more complicated.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

$350 i about average for tumor removals. you may be able to find a cheaper vet but it won't be by much and the longer you wait the larger the tumor will grow and the more it will cost to remove. also is the tumor is attached it will be more difficult to remove and so cost more in which case $350 would be a steal.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My goodness!!!! $350 seems like a whole lot to me I am dealing with a ammary tumor right now and my vet quoted me $40.00 for the entire procedure! She is going in on the 23rd when he gets back from vacation hoefully everything turns out well *crosses fingers for Meeha*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I pay $321 for a removal and $220 for a spay...hehe. I got 12 girls spayed this summer :roll:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

wow I only pay $50 for a spay I am so glad I have these kind of prices. I just couldn't imagine dealing with those kind of vet bills!


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

*Yes*! I do. I live in Dutchess County, *NY*. 

I LOVE my vet. I go to the Dutchess County Animal Hospital. 

My vet did a mammary-area tumor removal for my rat Mika. It cost *$50*. He used laser surgery and inhaled sleepy stuff. He removed the stitches for Free a few weeks later and Mika healed up nicely.


----------

